# norwich cropper



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

are norwich croppers a friendly breed of pigeon


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*pouters*

what kinds of pouters are easiest for begginers


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, they are very friendly and compatible.
http://www.azpigeons.org/norwichcropper.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

...Companionable


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

They are soo beautyful...


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> ...Companionable


Yah, I need to work on my spelling and all, summer vacation really drowns all the stuff you learned!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*German owls*

could you post some information on taking care of german owls


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*saddel backs*

could you post some information care and matince on saddel backs


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*holle croppers*

could you send me some information on care and matnince


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

*english pouter*

could you send me some information on care and matenance for english pouters


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have combined all your threads to one thread in the show pigeons section since those are the breeds you are looking for , and perhaps you can do a search to locate more information on each breed your interested in yourself, and save valuable time. 

Thank you for your interest in show pigeons.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

German Owl
http://www.azpigeons.org/germanowl.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, clucklebeed for sharing those links on the various breeds.


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Pouters And Croppers*

To Start Raiseing The Breeds That Blow I Would Start With Brunners Which Are Very Friendly Always On The Go And Can Raise There Own Young Voorburgs Would Be Next I Have Raised Norwich Which Are Prone To Sour Crop And Really Need Foster Parents For Young Not That They Cannt Just Seems They Are Not The Best I Am Talking From The Stand Ponit Of Show Stock Pouters Croppers Are Great Birds But Some Have The Sour Crop Issue I Always Hated Going To The Loft And Finding A Bird Hunched Over Full Crop And Not Able To Fly Or Barely Able To Move I Did Switch To Pellets Which Helped Some What Were I Could Flush Water And Get The Crop Cleaned Out


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

*Norwich Croppers*

Croppers and Pouters are one of the tamest and most beautiful of all pigeons. They will eagerly respond to their keepers. Try these 2 clubs to help you understand the birds. National Pouter and Cropper Club and the Central Cropper and Pouter Club just google their info and you will find their sites


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

norwich said:


> Croppers and Pouters are one of the tamest and most beautiful of all pigeons. They will eagerly respond to their keepers. Try these 2 clubs to help you understand the birds. National Pouter and Cropper Club and the Central Cropper and Pouter Club just google their info and you will find their sites


Sounds like a bird I would like, my pigeons wouldn't pay any attention to me if their lives depended on it!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Pouters are pretty fun .. I had a few , couple years back they where do big and liked to strunt to my dads homers.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I think they're a little funny though, their body looks too small for their crop! LOL


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

yeah they do


----------

